# Apache 700SE Flip down TV/Monitor Issue



## dslawton (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi folks

I have a 2008 Apache 700SE which is fantastic, everything has been working great. But during a recent trip the flip-down monitor used for the reversing camera & freeview TV etc has stopped working. It's like there is simply no power to it. It was working fine one morning, but then after returning to the van it just packed in, almost like a fuse has blown.

I've checked the obvious stuff like making sure the isolator switches are on, the inputs are all set correctly, checked wires all plugged in properly, replaced the remote battery etc.

Power is all fine to the freeview box and all other van electrics are working perfectly. I can also get sound from both the DVD head unit and freeview box, so it appears that the A/V switching unit is working ok. 

My Apache is fitted with the Obserview CM-680-D system and is all standard fit.

I can't see that there are any fuses anywhere for the Obserview system, but I guess there might be. I've checked all the fuses in the van and the Sargent box and everything seems in order.

Any help or troubleshooting tips much appreciated!

Thanks, Dean


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*drop down monitor*

hi like you i have the same problem .Did you resolve the prob ? like you i posted it on the forum but got no help just wondering what you did in the end regards jeff


----------



## dslawton (Apr 9, 2012)

*Drop-down TV*

Dear Jeff,

Unfortunately I got no response via the forum so I had to do some digging elsewhere!

I'm pleased to say that I did eventually resolve my issue. Here's what I ended up doing :-

1) Checked all the basics like cables not come loose, disconnected all the power from the Obserview box for a while to reset it, checked the batteries in the remote etc etc etc.
2) Used a digital multimeter to check that there was a 12V supply coming into the Obserview unit. Also to make sure that the isolator switch was working correctly. There was 12V going into the unit, so I could tick that box.
3) So from this I figured the problem must be one of the Obserview box itself, the screen, or the cabling between them. 
4) I called Sargent Electrical who did the electrical installations for Autotrail, were helpful and in turn put me onto SCS Components - the company who did the A/V equipment and reversing camera etc for Autotrail back when my motorhome was built (2008). You can contact them on 01924 893656.
5) SCS were extremely helpful and gave me some guidance on where the fault may be via process of elimination, starting with the cheapest thing first! Initially they said that given there was 12V going into the Obserview box, that the fault could be in the Obserview unit itself. Thankfully they still supply these so I paid for one and they sent me one out in the post. It was easy to swap over and test. Sadly it didn't fix the issue! 
6) Spoke to SCS again and this time they suggested the screen itself. The good news was that they also still supplied these but, sadly, they're not produced in large volumes anymore so the cost was a bit eye-watering (I think around £400). Anyway, they sent me one of these out, I plugged it in and bingo...we were back in business with a nice new screen. Taking the old one off is fairly straightforward, flip down the screen and just 4 screws to remove and one cable to disconnect/reconnect. Job done.
7) SCS offered to refund for the replacement Obserview unit but, given it was fairly cheap (I think around £50 from memory) I just decided to keep it just in case one day it also packs in!

Hope this helps, feel free to give me a shout for any help.

Cheers, Dean


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*monitor*

Thanks for your reply was realy hopeing you had replaced it with a new aftermarket unit and everything was now hunky dory but alas no .The old monitor is [so im told no longer available ] was crap anyway ! will keep on looking on the site to see if anyone has done a reasonable repair .thanks jeff


----------

